# أيات عن القوة فى وقت الضعف..



## staregypt (1 أكتوبر 2011)

[Q-BIBLE]"أَسْتَطِيعُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فِي الْمَسِيحِ الَّذِي يُقَوِّينِي" (رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل فيلبي 4: 13)

 "شُكْرًا ِللهِ الَّذِي يُعْطِينَا الْغَلَبَةَ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 15: 57)

 "شُكْرًا ِللهِ الَّذِي يَقُودُنَا فِي مَوْكِبِ نُصْرَتِهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ كُلَّ حِينٍ، وَيُظْهِرُ بِنَا رَائِحَةَ مَعْرِفَتِهِ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ" (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 2: 14)

"فَشُكْرًا ِللهِ عَلَى عَطِيَّتِهِ الَّتِي لاَ يُعَبَّرُ عَنْهَا" (رسالة بولس الرسول الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس 9: 15)

 "كُلَّ مَنْ وُلِدَ مِنَ اللهِ يَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ. وَهذِهِ هِيَ الْغَلَبَةُ الَّتِي تَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ: إِيمَانُنَا" (رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 5: 4)

 "مَنْ هُوَ الَّذِي يَغْلِبُ الْعَالَمَ، إِلاَّ الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ أَنَّ يَسُوعَ هُوَ ابْنُ اللهِ؟" (رسالة يوحنا الرسول الأولى 5: 5)

"مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَسَأُعْطِيهِ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مِنْ شَجَرَةِ الْحَيَاةِ الَّتِي فِي وَسَطِ فِرْدَوْسِ اللهِ" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 2: 7)

"مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَلاَ يُؤْذِيهِ الْمَوْتُ الثَّانِي" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 2: 11)

 "مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَسَأُعْطِيهِ أَنْ يَأْكُلَ مِنَ الْمَنِّ الْمُخْفَى، وَأُعْطِيهِ حَصَاةً بَيْضَاءَ، وَعَلَى الْحَصَاةِ اسْمٌ جَدِيدٌ مَكْتُوبٌ لاَ يَعْرِفُهُ أَحَدٌ غَيْرُ الَّذِي يَأْخُذُ" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 2: 17)

"مَنْ يَغْلِبُ وَيَحْفَظُ أَعْمَالِي إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ فَسَأُعْطِيهِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأُمَمِ" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 2: 26)


"مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَذلِكَ سَيَلْبَسُ ثِيَابًا بِيضًا، وَلَنْ أَمْحُوَ اسْمَهُ مِنْ سِفْرِ الْحَيَاةِ، وَسَأَعْتَرِفُ بِاسْمِهِ أَمَامَ أَبِي وَأَمَامَ مَلاَئِكَتِهِ" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 3: 5)

"مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَسَأَجْعَلُهُ عَمُودًا فِي هَيْكَلِ إِلهِي، وَلاَ يَعُودُ يَخْرُجُ إِلَى خَارِجٍ، وَأَكْتُبُ عَلَيْهِ اسْمَ إِلهِي، وَاسْمَ مَدِينَةِ إِلهِي، أُورُشَلِيمَ الْجَدِيدَةِ النَّازِلَةِ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ عِنْدِ إِلهِي، وَاسْمِي الْجَدِيدَ" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 3: 12)


"مَنْ يَغْلِبُ فَسَأُعْطِيهِ أَنْ يَجْلِسَ مَعِي فِي عَرْشِي، كَمَا غَلَبْتُ أَنَا أَيْضًا وَجَلَسْتُ مَعَ أَبِي فِي عَرْشِهِ" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 3: 21)


"مَنْ يَغْلِبْ يَرِثْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ، وَأَكُونُ لَهُ إِلهًا وَهُوَ يَكُونُ لِيَ ابْنًا" (سفر رؤيا يوحنا اللاهوتي 21: 7)


"الْيَوْمَ إِنَّمَا هُوَ مُقَدَّسٌ لِسَيِّدِنَا. وَلاَ تَحْزَنُوا، لأَنَّ فَرَحَ الرَّبِّ هُوَ قُوَّتُكُمْ" (سفر نحميا 8: 10)


 [/Q-BIBLE]
:17_1_33[1]::17_1_34[1]::17_1_33[1]:


----------



## إسرافيل (1 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود رااائع نجم غفر لكـ.


----------



## staregypt (2 أكتوبر 2011)

:big35::17_1_33[1]::17_1_34[1]::17_1_33[1]::ab4::big37:





إسرافيل قال:


> مجهود رااائع نجم غفر لكـ.


----------



## النهيسى (2 أكتوبر 2011)

_فى منتهى الروعه
 
  شكراا
 
  ربنا يباركك_​


----------



## staregypt (3 أكتوبر 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> _فى منتهى الروعه
> 
> شكراا
> 
> ربنا يباركك_​



شكرا لمرورك :smi106::ab4::ab2::ab4::smi102::36_33_7:


----------



## ramzy1913 (3 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## angil sky (3 أكتوبر 2011)

امييييييييييييييييييييييين
الرب يباركك ويبارك محبتك


وشكراا للموضوع البركه​


----------



## staregypt (3 أكتوبر 2011)

:17_1_33[1]::17_1_34[1]::17_1_33[1]::ab4::36_33_7::ab4:





angil sky قال:


> امييييييييييييييييييييييين
> الرب يباركك ويبارك محبتك
> 
> 
> وشكراا للموضوع البركه​


----------



## ramzy1913 (4 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## ناصف82 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكورة على المجهود


----------



## staregypt (5 أكتوبر 2011)

:smi102::big35::ab2::ab4:





ramzy1913 قال:


>


----------



## staregypt (5 أكتوبر 2011)

:ab2::ab4:





ناصف82 قال:


> مشكورة على المجهود


----------



## سندريلا 2011 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

ايات جميله معزيه ميرسى على مجهودك


----------



## treaz (6 أكتوبر 2011)

مررررررررسى ليك على الايات الجميله دىربنا يباركك


----------



## شميران (6 أكتوبر 2011)

فرح الرب هو قوتنا 
احبك ياربي حبيبي 
شكرا للموضوع الجميل الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## firygorg (7 أكتوبر 2011)

*​موضوع رائع 
مااكرم رحمتك ياللة فينو البشر فى
ظل جناحيك يحتمون​*


----------



## staregypt (7 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لمروركم الجميل وتشجيعكم 
الرب معكم أمين:new8::new8::new8:


----------



## ramzy1913 (7 أكتوبر 2011)




----------



## staregypt (7 أكتوبر 2011)

ramzy1913 قال:


>


:new8::new8::new8:thank y v m


----------



## happy angel (10 أكتوبر 2011)

*ايات رااائعه جداااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك
ينقل المسيحي الكتابي العام*​


----------

